# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  رشته IT

## nickaein.i

بالاخره این رشته IT چیه؟

اگه یه نفر IT بخونه و بخاد ادامه تحصیل تو مقطع ارشد بده، چه گرایشی داره؟ 

اگه بخاد بره خارج چی؟ اونا که IT ندارن!

----------


## kiani_behzad

رشته IT یکی از جدیدترین رشته ها هست که میشه اونو به این صورت تعریف کرد که رشته ای است از ترکیب رشته مهندسی نرم افزار با مفاهیم مدیریتی و ارتباطاتی.
گرایش های ارشد:
1- امنیت اطلاعات
2-شبکه های کامپیوتری
3- تجارت الکتونیکی
4- مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات
اما در مورد خارج اونجا هم IT داریم. و  برای ادامه تحصیل در مقطع دکتری باید بری خارج.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
تا اونجا كه من اطلاع دارم رشته IT‌ مقطع دكترا تو ايران نداره ( تمام گرايشاش)

و سوالي كه من دارم از دوستان اينه كه به نظر شما تعداد داوطلباي IT‌براي كنكور امسال 89-88
چند نفره ؟

يعني ايا تعدادش رشد كرده نسبت به سالهاي قبل يا كاهش داره؟

ممنون

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام
> تا اونجا كه من اطلاع دارم رشته IT‌ مقطع دكترا تو ايران نداره ( تمام گرايشاش)
> 
> و سوالي كه من دارم از دوستان اينه كه به نظر شما تعداد داوطلباي IT‌براي كنكور امسال 89-88
> چند نفره ؟
> 
> يعني ايا تعدادش رشد كرده نسبت به سالهاي قبل يا كاهش داره؟
> 
> ممنون


 بله مقطع دکتری نداره.
اما در مورد تعداد داوطلبان فکر میکنم رشد کرده و حدودا 15  هزار تا باشن.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام دوستان

سوالي كه داشتم اينه كه ايا ارزش داره كه 6 ماه بكوب براي اين گرايش درس بخوني ؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام دوستان
> 
> سوالي كه داشتم اينه كه ايا ارزش داره كه 6 ماه بكوب براي اين گرايش درس بخوني ؟


 دوست عزیز این سوال شما رو نمیشه جواب داد چون به خیلی چیزا وابسته است از جمله به شرایط زندگی خودت و اهدافت در زندگی.
اما هر 4 گزایش IT رشته های بسیار خوبی هستند به شرط اینکه علاقه داشته باشی.
امیدوارم موفق باشی.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

ايا كسي اينجا از درصد هاي دوستاني كه توانسته اند IT  پذيرفته بشوند را داره و لطف كنه به ما هم بده ؟

----------


## bijibuji

> ايا كسي اينجا از درصد هاي دوستاني كه توانسته اند IT  پذيرفته بشوند را داره و لطف كنه به ما هم بده ؟


بیاید به این تاپیک....

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...935#post774935

----------


## roozbeh82

با سلام

دوستان من هم قصد دارم تو این رشته ادامه تحصیل بدم و دارم برای کنکور آماده می شم لطفا اطلاعات بیشتری ارائه بدید در مورد اینکه باید رو چه کتابهائی برای کنکور متمرکز بشیم و .......



با احترام.

----------

